# من اضخم مكاتب الجيولوجيا - منقول-



## aidsami (15 أغسطس 2011)

سلام

من اضخم مكاتب الجيولوجيا 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7091707/f73d923f/sharing.html#dir=0

4 صفحات ويب.


منقول من موقع المهندس الجزائري

http://www.ingdz.com


و بالتحديد الصفحة

http://www.ingdz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48445

شكرا لصاحب المبادرة.


بالتوفيق للجميع.

تقبل الله صيامكم 2011


----------



## KSA_ENG (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرررر والبسك لباس الصحة والعافية والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## aidsami (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور على الجميع و بالتوفيق


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وإلى الأمام


----------



## Yahya5050 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## aidsami (3 ديسمبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب


----------

